
The Scary Truth Behind the Insane Bodies You See on Instagram - hollaur
https://betches.com/the-scary-truth-behind-the-insane-bodies-you-see-on-instagram/
======
pharotto
This reminded me the time when college humor turned a pizza slice into a hot
model: [https://youtu.be/Hnvoz91k8hc](https://youtu.be/Hnvoz91k8hc)

------
rolph
scrolling down to the bottom after all the mods i definately have a
preference, FWIW i prefer the left side before shot to the right side

------
deogeo
Another story trying to convince us pretty girls don't exist.

"Nothing, and I mean NOTHING, you see online, on TV, in movies, in magazines,
is real life." \- should we also not believe our eyes when we go to the beach?

~~~
Noumenon72
Yeah, these people post live video too and their bodies are the same. No one
looks great from every angle, but some people look great from hundreds of
angles.

